# Bilstein Shock - car's height changed



## MikePiter (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi,
Used to visit roadfly once in a while and recently learned that some valuable people have left the forum.

Anyway looking for your opinions on the following:

My right front shock wore out on my 1999 540iA Sport. I took that opportunity to install a better quality shock. My goal was not to change the car's height and I was looking for the same feel as stock. I wanted to keep my stock sport springs as well.

Bilstein suggested going with Heavy Duty shock and they affirm me that it will not alter the car's height and the ride would be just a little stiffer (not like their sport shock). So two front Heavy Duty shocks were installed (VN3-4440).

My front height increased for almost an inch (I measured using VietSB's method). I tend to think, that shocks by itself shouldn't be changing the car's height as I kept stock sport springs. Is that something that shop didn't do right or I should be talking to Bilstein. What do you think?

TIA.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

A few things to check just in case it is more than a settling issue...
1. Is the strut body seated all the way down in the strut mount/pinch bolt assembly.
2. Is the lower spring perch seated all the way down on the strut body?
JB


----------



## MikePiter (Jan 20, 2004)

I wish it was "a settling issue". It is now about a month since I installed them ... Now that you mentioned that springs were uncompressed (and you're right, they were, I saw how mechanic was taking them out), could it be that the springs needed to be forced back (compressed) to it's original position?



The HACK said:


> NORMAL.
> 
> It's not the shocks. Especially with front struts, where the springs needs to be released and un-compressed, it will take time for the springs to resettle back to it's natural position. So for the first day or two (it's usually a 24 hour period) the front suspension will sit HIGHER than previous position. When you install the rear along with the front, you should also notice a slight increase in ride height in the rear as well, although not nearly as bad as the fronts.
> 
> I was "shocked" (pardon the pun) when I initially installed the Bilstein sports in my car. I have AC Schnitzer springs installed a while back and they dropped the overal height by about 1" all around, and compared to my wife's car (we have IDENTICAL cars, different color) right after I installed the Bilsteins, I couldn't believe my eyes...Both car's ride height was about the same. Eventually after 2-3 days driving around I noticed that my car returned to original, lowered stance.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

If the upper strut rod bolt is cinched down, then the springs are already "compressed" to their "original" position. Pop the black rubber cap under the hood and make sure you can see threads above the locknut. It should look like the pic below. Does it???
JB


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Actually, you plate may be gold instead of black. Mine was rusty so I cleaned and painted it but other wise it should be a match.
JB


----------



## MikePiter (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks. I will check later tonight and let you know.


DSPTurtle said:


> Actually, you plate may be gold instead of black. Mine was rusty so I cleaned and painted it but other wise it should be a match.
> JB


----------

